Ask HN: What back end features are pain in the ass to build? - mlejva
======
mattmar96
Access Control and its variants -

source: building it right now for our app. supports sharing, organizations,
and role hierachy (viewers, editors, admins).

~~~
mlejva
Can you share on what tech stack are you building it? Are you using any of the
big cloud platforms like AWS?

------
hyzyla
Initial setup: deployment, DB, development environment

~~~
thecrazygm
that's about the only thing i am good at and can do quickly

------
gshdg
Subscription management.

~~~
mlejva
Hi, OP here.

With my friend, we are building
[https://foundryapp.co](https://foundryapp.co). It's a tool that helps
developers build their backend much faster. We offer prebuilt templates for
specific backend functionality that we deploy onto your app's backend.

Would you mind sharing more about what are the exact struggles when
implementing subscription management?

If you don't want to share it here, feel free to send me a DM or email me. The
email address and my twitter handle are in my bio.

------
hkarthik
Custom fields on a key entity that can be added without additional code or
refactoring.

------
mooreds
Oauth flow.

------
buboard
Keeping out spam signups

------
amolo
Dashboards

